# New Carpet just laid - poor workmanship



## POTY (22 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I just got carpet laid on the stairs and landing today by a well known company and my partner was in and signed for the carpet being fitted.

She did not have the opportunity to inspect that everything was in order and took it for granted that all was fine.

When I came home I inspected the carpet and found:

- None of the vertical parts of the carpet are stuck to the stairs and are all loose (I can easily get my fingers behind it) and this is all going up the stairs apart from the bottom stairs
-On the bar going into one of the rooms, the carpet was clearly cut short and you can see the floor underneath!
- There are various lumps around parts of the walls at the skirting boards
- There has been two chunks taken out of the wooden bannisters

Naturally after paying a lot of money I am quite dis-satisfied so will be making a complaint tomorrow to the shop and I would expect that there should not be a problem.

- I paid by credit-card and will be seeking a full refund via a charge-back should the work not be brought up to a satisfactory standard.

- What are my rights in respect of getting all of the work fixed / brought up to a standard which is acceptable ?
- Will they pay for the damage they done to the wooden bannisters ?
 (they sneakily threw the spare carpet over one of the damaged parts)

Advices please - thanks in advance.


----------



## babaduck (22 Mar 2010)

Photograph/video every single defect and put your complaint to them in writing immediately, with a copy of the evidence.  Give them a defined period of time to remedy the issues to your satisfaction - 3 working days perhaps? and put them on notice that if this does not happen, that you will take further action against them.  Wait for their response and then take it from there.


----------



## fraggle (23 Mar 2010)

carpets can be lumpy when freshly laid and they do settle, well ours did anyway.... but the rest sounds bad alright.


----------



## Phoenix2 (28 Mar 2010)

Maybe post some of your photos here as a first step.


----------



## Sandals (29 Mar 2010)

fraggle said:


> carpets can be lumpy when freshly laid and they do settle, well ours did anyway.... but the rest sounds bad alright.


 
same happened in our bedrooms, i asked fitter about these ripples that were appearing and he said they are due to the fact carpet is rolled, few days later all gone thank god.

id follow badaduck advice. use post and register your letter. keep calm and to the point. good luck.


----------



## carpet man (31 Mar 2010)

Carpets should not be lumpy under any circumstances.This is a sign of the carpet not having been properly stretched and even if it settles it will wear quicker.


----------



## fizzelina (1 Apr 2010)

Interesting to read that carpet man! we got carpets fitted last month, one bedroom was very lumpy. the fitter came back and re did it. He said it wasn't stretched enough and had folds due to being rolled to be carried up the stairs. I must say its still not perfect but it'll be fine.


----------

